# ABU Aktion verlängert! ABU Garcia Fantasista Yabai & Rocksweeper ab 209,90€



## tackle-import.com (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

die Hammerpreise für die Abu Garcia Fantasista Yabai & Rocksweeper bleiben auch im Februar stabil im Keller! 

http://www.tackle-import.com


----------

